# mats?



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

My GTO did not come with front or rear car mats, I know Lloyd makes a set but doing some searching I did not find anyone who owns a set. Anyone got some pictures or know of another good source for some mats. I am looking for the closest thing to stock.:seeya:


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

I got the Lloyd mats embroidered with the GTO on them. They are really nice but $115 for the 2 fronts was a little outrageous. They fit a lot better than the stock mats and came with hold down hooks.


----------



## srs7324 (Jul 8, 2010)

I have the Lloyd front mats embroidered with the GTO and the rear they supply as well, but the the mounting holes do not line up like the OEM do.
The mounting hole is about 2 inches too far forward, and if I use it they cover my seat mounts.
I kept my OEM black front and rear mats just in case as well as the locks.

Pictures of both attached.


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

srs7324 said:


> I have the Lloyd front mats embroidered with the GTO and the rear they supply as well, but the the mounting holes do not line up like the OEM do.
> The mounting hole is about 2 inches too far forward, and if I use it they cover my seat mounts.
> I kept my OEM black front and rear mats just in case as well as the locks.
> 
> Pictures of both attached.


The mats I got have the offset holes as well but the provided hooks are offset as also. IMO you should contact Lloyd and get their hooks. I believe they may have discovered a flaw in the factory design and made them that way purposely to improve their performance.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

My car has neither the hooks, mounts or mats!


BTW i love the look of those GTO mount, really want them!!!


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

srs7324 said:


> I have the Lloyd front mats embroidered with the GTO and the rear they supply as well, but the the mounting holes do not line up like the OEM do.
> The mounting hole is about 2 inches too far forward, and if I use it they cover my seat mounts.
> I kept my OEM black front and rear mats just in case as well as the locks.
> 
> Pictures of both attached.


I've got the rubber mats by Lloyds. They are the same way, they gave me some "S-hooks" that clip into the hole and then the mats sit on the hook. I don't use them.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

nicayotte said:


> My car has neither the hooks, mounts or mats!
> 
> 
> BTW i love the look of those GTO mount, really want them!!!


If you REALLY want the stock mats, I might be willing to part with mine I don't think I'll ever use them.


----------



## srs7324 (Jul 8, 2010)

I have been wanting a set of these for sometime, but I got my Lloyds from another GTO owner so the S hooks were not provided. 
Today I made an 2 inch adapter for the driver side and the GTO locks worked perfectly, the passenger floormat was not as bad, so it fit and locked with a small adjustment.

Since Lloyds states this are custom made I would expect a perfect fit and not have to depend on adapters, hooks or workarounds to get them to lock in place.

All I need now is find someone wanting to part with a Lloyds GTO trunk mat.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

srs7324 said:


> I have been wanting a set of these for sometime, but I got my Lloyds from another GTO owner so the S hooks were not provided.
> Today I made an 2 inch adapter for the driver side and the GTO locks worked perfectly, the passenger floormat was not as bad, so it fit and locked with a small adjustment.
> 
> Since Lloyds states this are custom made I would expect a perfect fit and not have to depend on adapters, hooks or workarounds to get them to lock in place.
> ...


You would think that custom made means they line up the holes, but I think the stock GTO grommet system doesn't work on their mats, and they didn't want to engineer new grommets. My "s-hooks" where actually Toyota Service parts (for the latest recall of the floor mats). Seriously!


----------



## srs7324 (Jul 8, 2010)

I have the custom GTO stainless locks sold on Ebay, you can paint or clear coat them however you like. 
The lock on the end is held on by a screw so remove it, with the locks off insert into floormat hole and install lock back on with screw and it is done. 
I had to use 2 of my set of 4 locks just to make the driver floomat work.
One for the floormat to attach to the adapter plate and a second to attach the adapter plate to the mounting hole in floor.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

one final thing is there a specific site i should order these from for the best deal and also what color did you guys get for the logos, I was thinking a silver but I wanna see what it looks like first!


----------



## awake (Aug 9, 2011)

The Llyods mats are superior. They use a different connector for a Good reason. The stock GTO floor mats are a pain to remove. You mist remove the "screw" then the mat. The Llyods mats have a hook which is easier to deal with. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

awake said:


> The Llyods mats are superior. They use a different connector for a Good reason. The stock GTO floor mats are a pain to remove. You mist remove the "screw" then the mat. The Llyods mats have a hook which is easier to deal with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


The "screws' aren't really that tought to 'deal with'.


----------



## awake (Aug 9, 2011)

HP11 said:


> The "screws' aren't really that tought to 'deal with'.


They are annoying. Especially if you take it to a detailer. They get lost etc. The Llyods hooks do not have to be removed


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

To each his own, I guess. Admittedly, the OEM plastic ones were crap and they fell apart. I reaplaced them with some aftermarket ones made of brushed aluminum. They remove easily and I do my own detailing and haven't lost them in the 2½ years I've had the car.


----------



## awake (Aug 9, 2011)

HP11 said:


> To each his own, I guess. Admittedly, the OEM plastic ones were crap and they fell apart. I reaplaced them with some aftermarket ones made of brushed aluminum. They remove easily and I do my own detailing and haven't lost them in the 2½ years I've had the car.


I figured that you do your own detailing  I live in a high rise, so I pretty much have to go to a car wash. They will lose clips, mats, and your whole frigging car if you don't watch out.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------

